# Dirk - Shin - Hugh - Richard Bell - Justin Foden - SkylineLee



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Please read this thread.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12553

Can anyone that sees these people tell them they will miss TOTB if they don't get their entry forms in immediately.

It will be very embarressing if only 4 cars show up from the GTR Register.

Guy


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Guy*

Sent my bits off today.

Bit concerned though as for an event that will run in three weeks time there are not any rules.

Quite glad of that though as the HKS Drag R33 has just arrived from Japan for me to drive at the event, thought I should drive something to compete with the other ' pro ' cars.

Is the event geared up to take a 7.7 second quarter mile pass? 

Have managed to get a special agreement with the DVLA to make it road legal just for the event, good eh.

Dirk.


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey Andy... Dont forget we are on hand for sabotage runs...  Rates are not that bad either...


----------



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

7.7 1/4 mile !! god have mercy for your internal organs!!!
you going to wear a nappy?


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

how the hell did u get that baby outa japan ?? 

go for it and kick ****

lee


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

What's the date? Not April is it?


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

tonysmiff said:


> *you going to wear a nappy? *


Most of us go for driver training, but Andy's still doing the Toilet training thing


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

lol, so whats it like to get beaten by a girl Dirk


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*TOTB*

Dirk,

Glad to hear you are now entered.

What 'pro' cars....? Project X doesn't exist in it's old form any more..........

Anyway I don't care who wins, just as long as it's a GTR, after I've spent all this effort organising attendence again. Remember I don't even own any Skylines any more.

I am running my Porker there though, just to see how a stock factory car can do.....

Guy


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Rules and Regs*

Rules and regs will be sent to all competitors once the entry forms are in - they are now only waiting on the GTR entries.......

However in short:

All cars to be taxed/tested/insured, anyone who is queried may have to produce all the documents required on the day, ie valid mot, tax, cover note. Any objections over a car to be lodged on day, TOTB organisers decision is final in all respects.

Scrutineer being used is an MOT tester, who also does car events. Will be scrutineering for safety, road legal , and tyres. All tryes must be DOT or e marked as agreed beforehand. Tread depth must be more than legal minimum. All tyres will be marked with paint to show checked ok.

Guy


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Guy*

"Remember I don't even own any Skylines any more"

Are you just talking about your 34 or the 32 aswell??? Does Henry own 100% now then?

Luke


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*32*

Where is Henry anyway...?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*R32*

Neither Henry, nor I, own the R32 formerly known as Project X.

That is all I can say currently.

Guy


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Guy*

Oh I gotcha! I understand now  

Yeah where is H anyway? Don't tell us he's got rid of his 33 aswell!?!?!

Luke


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: R32*



Guy said:


> *Neither Henry, nor I, own the R32 formerly known as Project X.
> 
> That is all I can say currently.
> 
> Guy *


Dont own it anymore Guy? Whys that then? Thought you were going to take on the world and show us all how to drag race.

Formally known as project X?, sounds like someone has bought it and wants all the glory of calling it thier car, at least someone will be walking the walk for you then, I hope so after all the talk 

One more entry to come out of the closet then and we are all done, come on, get on with it.

As for ' what pro car' , whom are you trying to kid Guy, we all know what the car is, why attempt to play it down.

Note to Cem, all the posts about TOTB and what was gonna happen, do us a favour, collect em all up and put them in thier own forum section for all to see, would be interesting to look back over the past 10 months and what was said, make interesting reading. 

All comments intended as fun, :smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Guy*

Good to see you supporting the Bavarian contingent. Personally I don't think you should run as your car was built in Germany    .

Tut, tut, tut, Mr. Barnes. Doing a bit of pre TOTB baiting are we  . After all the dissing you've gave the event I'm suprised your entering  .

7.7 seconds. Stop winding me up as your missus says you only last for 6  .

Glen


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*BS*

Dirk,

I couldn't be bothered with it anymore, so I decided it was time to move on........

Even you've had to admit your car isn't fast enough and have had to add nitrous in an attempt to keep up with the big boys........... I can only imagine the criticism you'd come out with if the situation was reversed and someone else was using nitrous, when you weren't.

Dirk, you've already won - I can see it now, the big trophy marked "1st Place in the I need Nitrous because my car is so slow Class" and probably an honorable mention in the "I had a great looking car but ****ed it up with Max Power stickers" section........

Mind you if you don't win you can always winge and complain like a little girl like you did last year.......

Guy :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:

PS Glen, I'm only entered my Porker because I fancied a go at the 1.25 mile section for fun, plus I also get to park with you guys......


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Aha ! So i will get to see the new toy then Guy - and i get to see it in action  

See you at TOTB2...

As a side note, Ican't wait for this event......not only because i finally get to see a lot of the big power GTR's from this forum running (something i've yet to experience), but also because it'll be a great social event and a chance to catch up with everyone again....not seen a fair few of you for a while now.

Keep it on the black stuff !


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*TOTB*



> As a side note, Ican't wait for this event......not only because i finally get to see a lot of the big power GTR's from this forum running (something i've yet to experience), but also because it'll be a great social event and a chance to catch up with everyone again....not seen a fair few of you for a while now.


 , Jeez Daz I should cut and paste this to the TOTB Fun thread that I started, but it died  . 

Guy, I'm expecting you to have put a load of towels over the parking spaces before we get their  .

NOS, damn just re-looked at the pics, wish I had some of that. In those immortal words of Shakespeare " I NEED NOS"  .

I just know a row's brewing  .

Glen


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*It was covered in dust*

and under a big pile of books but I found it:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11761&highlight=totb

Glen


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Lumidee*

Anyone heard of this bird? She's got a tune out at the mo titled the 'Uh oh' song... I feel it would be quite appropriate right now  

Luke


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: TOTB*



TOKYO said:


> *
> 
> I just know a row's brewing  .
> 
> *


Was thinking that myself


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: It was covered in dust*



TOKYO said:


> *and under a big pile of books but I found it:
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11761&highlight=totb
> 
> Glen *


Yeah, my first post would have fitted nicely in that thread wouldn't it


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Ere Glen*

I know, its a problem only lasting 6 seconds, thats why she blew you out, I lasted longer 

As for baiting, isnt this the place for it then There is no harm in a bit of fun, especially at the expense of someone else, and such an EASY target hehe.

Ere Guy,

Couldnt be bothered eh, Fab excuse, I heard you were scared just in case you couldnt make it run a good pass, after all the build up and all I mean, what if you didnt do the business?. Thats the one good thing about this event, it separates the men from the boys and its working already. hhhhhahhaaa.

As for the rest of it - Oh you b1tch! Sticks and stones Guy. I will be at TOTB in a Skyline, how does it feel to be a number? Never did like Porsches as the term ' yuppy' is too often mentioned and I am not in favour of people spitting on my bonnet at the traffic lights  You cant buy style and youve found that out the expensive way 

I refer to the laugh of Dr Evil : huuuuugghhhaaaahaaaahaaa

Back at ya Sucker:smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Baitings cool*

Especially when us 'mere mortals' are doing it to Traders/Tuners  . 

So with all your fancy diffs/pumps/gearboxes/NOS/Suspension etc., etc., and after paying for all your top notch stuff at trade price, it's going to be well funny if one of us 'punters' blows you away. Tell you what, as a mate, I'll bring the baby wipes to take the egg off your face    .

Glen

ps. gotta remember, being trade/tuner you are EXPECTED TO CLEAN UP AT ALL DISCIPLINES   .

pps. on a serious note, GOOD LUCK, your gonna need it


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

The best baiting is always on the GTR register 

Nice 1 Glen 

Gaz.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Ere Glen*

Dirk,

Yuppie, mmmmm

Thats almost a compliment since I ain't that young no more and am a bit too lazy to be considered a 'professional'............

I'm gonna really enjoy watching TOTB this year. My heart will still be cheering for the GTRs to win (whichever individual does), but I will be very glad to watch everyone else fight it out from the outside.........

Guy


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

You know talking about men from the boys, when are you big boys going to go down on a proper santa pod day and race the other V8 Road cars, ive been waiting for that. Its no fun watching the cars run on their own. If your prepared to race other Jap cars for a trophy if you want to get better at dragging race the real big boys.

If you want me to post the v8 road legal race results of a recent event I will, most of them do 8-10 second passes, all self built.

Id like to see someone's build from start to finish and then hold some sort of trophy for TOTB to have several sections including Trade and privateer section. 

I personally woudl love to see 

Mark @ Abbey 
Rod @ RB
Gary @ GT Art

All do a its a knock out down the 1/4 mile strip just for a laugh, but then im a sadist.

Good luck to you all this year................................................


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Oops.*

I'm gonna post the application form today.
I hope it is ok.

Regards,
Shin


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I've just caught up with this thread.

   

Great fun!


Good to see a bit of light-hearted banter, let's hope it stays that way 

*Above all else let's just make sure the Skylines clean up* again! :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Come on Shin*

pull ya finger out  .

1/4 mile, 1/4 mile, 1/4 mile. Tell ya what, if the Yank Tanks promise to have a 10 lap race around Bedford as well then I'll commit myself to doing a drag meet  . Won't happen then will it  .

Seems at the moment Dirky boy is the only real Drag Nut, with the right car setup for it, so I'm sure he'll be up for it in the future  . Anyway Dirk, where are you, you big girls blouse, get out here.

Glen


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

thanks Glen, Dirks quoting 7.7 seconds so Id like him to run against other marques, thats all.

My point is TOTB is needing rules, or more rules if there are any to keep it within reason.

Ie owner of vehicles
Vehicles must have been in the UK for a length of time etc.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Baitings cool*



TOKYO said:


> *Especially when us 'mere mortals' are doing it to Traders/Tuners  .
> 
> So with all your fancy diffs/pumps/gearboxes/NOS/Suspension etc., etc., and after paying for all your top notch stuff at trade price, it's going to be well funny if one of us 'punters' blows you away. Tell you what, as a mate, I'll bring the baby wipes to take the egg off your face    .
> 
> ...


Ere Glen,

Oh no, youve just made me realise, what if I dont win, what will I do? how will I live with myself and how will I face everyone? I never thought of that 

Give me a tuners car which I can race, tell me where it is? I dont mind racing Gary @ GT ART, as far as I can tell he is the only tuners car I am racing against, but then I dont know the whole story _do I_?

As for diffs, gearboxes, NOS, pumps and suspension, with the exception of the NOS which is a luxury, I would have thought you need those basic items to turn a wheel, what do you want me to leave those items off my car to give you a chance?  

I must update that picture of my engine.....

Isnt F Con V Pro good eh......


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Come on Shin*



TOKYO said:


> *pull ya finger out  .
> 
> 1/4 mile, 1/4 mile, 1/4 mile. Tell ya what, if the Yank Tanks promise to have a 10 lap race around Bedford as well then I'll commit myself to doing a drag meet  . Won't happen then will it  .
> 
> ...


So then, Shin Toe Foot Leg is signed up, everyone else? Come on get a move on.

Taking on the V8's, yeah no problem, but not in my road car, that would be a bit silly really, my R33 would be OK for that, maybe next year. Theres something about the 1/4 mile, its a balls of steel game, you think about those people ( as girls do it also ) that fly up there in 5 seconds or less, and what about that bloke with the Jet bike, it has no cut off switch, the only thing that stops it is when it runs out of fuel to burn, you imagine the first few attempts at calculating how much fuel he needed to get over the line and stop quick enough. Think about when we all go out on a track day with our cars and then think how much better you would have to be to race F1 for instance, the drag racing is the same, its a serious sport, no one can just jump in a car and run it as good as a pro drag driver, its only 1/4 mile but what a 1/4 mile, chasing a tenth or hendreth of a second, so difficult, thats the appeal. When you can run within 1 tenth of a second consistently then you know you /the car are getting there, then you move onto hundreths, try counting a tenth of a second in your head, then think about that exact amount of time difference over the line, what a skill, thats the best bit about 1/4's, the rest is the easy bit.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Woo Hoo*



> Oh no, youve just made me realise, what if I dont win, what will I do? how will I live with myself and how will I face everyone? I never thought of that


You said it  .

Well from what I heard you've had new diffs etc, etc, installed and thats why you ain't been on the road for a while. Didn't think it was a secret just thought it was common knowledge  .

F Con V-Pro. Well from what I've heard its the nuts. On Ronnies initial run with it on he's got an extra 80bhp over last year. And thats just for starters  . Personally, and not just saying it because he's me friend, but I do reckon he's going to be hard to beat this year. 

What a turn up if again this year a punter beats all the tuners/traders in a car with all seats/aircon etc., in it    . 

Are you going to have some Henna tattoo's to go with the 2f2f image then   .

Glen


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*F**K 0ff*



> Theres something about the 1/4 mile, its a balls of steel game, you think about those people ( as girls do it also ) that fly up there in 5 seconds or less, and what about that bloke with the Jet bike, it has no cut off switch, the only thing that stops it is when it runs out of fuel to burn, you imagine the first few attempts at calculating how much fuel he needed to get over the line and stop quick enough. Think about when we all go out on a track day with our cars and then think how much better you would have to be to race F1 for instance, the drag racing is the same, its a serious sport, no one can just jump in a car and run it as good as a pro drag driver, its only 1/4 mile but what a 1/4 mile, chasing a tenth or hendreth of a second, so difficult, thats the appeal. When you can run within 1 tenth of a second consistently then you know you /the car are getting there, then you move onto hundreths, try counting a tenth of a second in your head, then think about that exact amount of time difference over the line, what a skill, thats the best bit about 1/4's, the rest is the easy bit.


Thats way too sensible for you. You getting old or something  . All joking aside, well put :smokin: .

Glen


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*And there off...........*

Yep, look forward to running up Ronnie, I like racing him, I like the way he does things, likes to race his car and thats all, super. The person whom wins will be the person whom derserves to 

New Diffs, yeah, its no secret, if you went to the NEC last weekend you would have heard me tell 60000 people I will be posting up my new spec shortly. If I could have found a standard R34 diff I would have chucked it in but they are rarer than a rare thing When you run a carbon propshaft the diff takes the pounding as it doesnt have the unsual give and take joint on the prop, launching kills the diff and mine was ficked big time, used to throw the car from side to side on the road, been like that since about November last year


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

> New Diffs, yeah, its no secret, if you went to the NEC last weekend you would have heard me tell 60000 people


Thats all I meant  .



> Yep, look forward to running up Ronnie, I like racing him, I like the way he does things, likes to race his car and thats all, super.


No your not  .



> The person whom wins will be the person whom derserves to


Oi, don't go all religious on me  .



> If I could have found a standard R34 diff I would have chucked it in but they are rarer than a rare thing When you run a carbon propshaft the diff takes the pounding as it doesnt have the unsual give and take joint on the prop, launching kills the diff and mine was ficked big time, used to throw the car from side to side on the road, been like that since about November last year


Right, you've made me do it. BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH   .

Right must get on with some work.

Glen

ps. Carbon F***ing Prop, you sure  .


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

You guys really crack me up... Keep it coming... 

I am not bothered who wins but it would be nice if one of the GTR boyz did... Just as long as the day is nice and everyone goes home in one piece...  All this talk of XXXHp... Just make sure you are all safe...

Saying that... if i had more ponies and a faster car i would give it a go...


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Blah*



TOKYO said:


> [B BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH   .
> . [/B]


Thats wierd, since you got rid of your R34, all your posts seem to read BLAH BLAH BLAH even though you write different words 

Yes, time for work..........


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

LOL...Work....Nah.... Its FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Guy,

Turbos arived this morning - phew.

Entry form is in the post.


Hugh


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Hugh*

Hugh,

Great news, I'm pleased you will be there......

Everyone else - The absolute last date for recept of entry forms is next Friday. If you miss this date your place will go to the reserves.

Guy


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Fashionably late Hugh*

:smokin: 

Glad your running Guy after the crap you had last year :smokin: .

Just seen the main list from Chris Mann and its looking good.

Glen


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

http://www.200plusclub.com/trackday/entrants.html

Has anyone noticed a certain 850+bhp R32 entered by a certain Mr Mark Gillam? Sounds a bit 'Project X' like to me.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

It is gonna be changed......I'm driving it..... yes, yes, I know, I'm a girl.....


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Frosty said:


> *Has anyone noticed a certain 850+bhp R32 entered by a certain Mr Mark Gillam? Sounds a bit 'Project X' like to me.  *


Funny thats just what i thought....


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Females at TOTB2*



> yes, yes, I know, I'm a girl


Really, well I've never noticed    .

Tut tut tut, what used to be such a male dominated world is now becoming all chinzy and knitting needles  . 

God help us    .

Glen

ps. pleased your in


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

I know... Next year it will be Pink S2000's and Lipstick Mirrors... 



Lisa... I saw ya last year in that Pulsar and you seriously kicked butt! Bet some of those Cossie boyz were pi$$ed cause they were beaten by a girrrrrl... You are a gairl in form but a racer at heart...


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Females at TOTB2*



TOKYO said:


> *Tut tut tut, what used to be such a male dominated world is now becoming all chinzy and knitting needles  . *


Your not getting worried are you?   

GO TIGGER!!!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Class ZX*



> I know... Next year it will be Pink S2000's and Lipstick Mirrors...


   

Glen

ps. see what I mean, it don't take long for 'em to start taking over


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

What happened to the gotta do some work thing...  

Hey glen you on the GTROC stand at billing or joining us on the 200+Club stand... Seeing as you are running as part of the 200+ Club at TOTB2?

BTW We have got loads of beer...


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Just had a thought... I may enter next year... If there are going to be more girls i may have a chance in my S13 cause they will be checking thier hair/makeup in the mirror... Could be over the line by time they have finished...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*All done mate*

 .

Not going JAE as it goes.

Thanks for beer offer though  .

Glen


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

NOT GOING TO JAE.... ???????????  

Cya at TOTB then....


----------



## rsbob (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: And there off...........*



> [ if you went to the NEC last weekend you would have heard me tell 60000 people]


Dirk you stood up and told 60000 people That with NOS your R34 has over 1000 bhp. 

I can smell the bull$hite from here and i am in Newcastle.
must be a very strong north wind 

Dirk you are a MAX POWER BOY NOW. 

RS Bob


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

chuckle chuckle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: And there off...........*



rsbob said:


> *Dirk you stood up and told 60000 people That with NOS your R34 has over 1000 bhp.
> 
> RS Bob *


Well then, weve got Tigger driving Project X have we, plans changed then did they Tigs?

RS Bob, Yep I did I take it you were there in your grown ups' Nova were you? I see some people doughnutting old outdated unfashionable Fords, guess that was you then, mystery solved. 

Back to the topic, well done Hugh, are we still missing people guy? I will have an answer from T88 man early next week.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Baitings cool*



Dirk Diggler said:


> *Isnt F Con V Pro good eh...... *


How'd you know? Did they show it on TV?   

Just curious, if you have it, why are you still running airflow meters (excuse my ignorance if they have now gone, but they were present on the last pictures I saw)...


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Pro*

Going on at moment Dan


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Dirk*

Dirk,

We are very nearly there.

Final decisions on list are next week, may be one or two reserves moved into main list.

I need to hear from the guy by close Monday, since all paperwork must be received by Friday.

Regards

Guy


----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

*team update as of today 12noon*

pete everett
mark buckle
tim webster
keith cowie
andy barnes
Hugh keir

200+ club members with skylines
glen horncastle
mike smith
garth wong

other skyline entries
Lisa d 
Gary Passingham
Jez quick
latz (grasshopper)

all the above seem to have "very" good specs!!!
skylines will be well represented this year again, just need the final team forms in.

also need to hear from someone from GTR club itself (Cem?), as we have room for your club banners on site, but they need to be set up on the sat 2nd august (pm) please if poss, email me direct whoever it may be.
cheers
chris m


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Dirk, I would love to be driving my own car, but being a mere skint bird, I dont have the money to do it, seeing as it should have already been done a long while ago and I had spent the money set aside!!! Anyhow, you best get practising in what car you are running seeing as you should practise what you preach...lol....


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*I only read half of this*

I wrote a 2 page repot and thought delete
SEE YOU THERE

Gary
GT ART


----------



## Richard Bell (Jun 29, 2001)

So if the rules say that the cars have to have Tax/MOT etc does that include the drag skylines that are going ? I bet there having fun trying to get them road legal


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Mot and tax is the easy bit
getting another gearbox for Project .Z' has been the hard part. 


Keith


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

keith said:


> *Mot and tax is the easy bit
> Keith *


MOT and tax is easy eh? you got a couple of blanks you can sell me? :smokin:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: team update as of today 12noon*



chris200+ said:


> *also need to hear from someone from GTR club itself (Cem?), as we have room for your club banners on site, but they need to be set up on the sat 2nd august (pm) please if poss, email me direct whoever it may be.
> cheers
> chris m *


Chris,

We will be there Saturday to set up banners. Please PM me if you need any more information.

Thanks
John


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Drag*



tigger said:


> *Dirk, I would love to be driving my own car, but being a mere skint bird, I dont have the money to do it, seeing as it should have already been done a long while ago and I had spent the money set aside!!! Anyhow, you best get practising in what car you are running seeing as you should practise what you preach...lol.... *


Thats OK Tigs. You should be the one practicing, ive done 3500 miles with over 700bhp, done 28000 miles with 590bhp, cant remember how many full launches in that time and now I have more power. Your'e gonna get in a full pro drag car that youve never driven before, never had that much power even on the road and its me whom should be practicing?, hahahahaha . Guy Chamberlain was at the Pod this weekend, he said there was a kit car there that run 10.8 but he lost traction just over the finish line and stuck the car into the wall and smashed it to bits. That was over the finish line when its mostly all over, can you imagine for instance how hard a 9 second pass is from start to finish and how good you have to be not to stuff it into the wall at the start let alone finish? Obviously at TOTB there are no walls, just 3500 people 30 foot from the line  Check our Mario's videos where his man struggles to keep the car on the track! As I said previously, its a balls of steel game, just hope youve been taking your hormone tablets Tigs! 

Have fun........:smokin:


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

will be great fun just take her careful thats all im saying it is a dangerous game but isnt life so why not enjoy it

bring on the first skyline in uk to run 8/9 sec pass any one done yet ??? as would love to see it the bikes were mad on sun at the pod a few of the cars were putting in quick times 10 etc 

lee


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Silly me, ok, I wont bother having a go at all and will stick to my low powered little run around. now where did I put my lipgloss....


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Lisa*

I don't actualy think Andy was being that patronising, more making a fair point that he knows his car very well and obviously no where near aswell as you know project x. Also that dragging isn't just about letting the clutch out at the redline and hanging on.

Food for thought.

Luke (being totaly unbiased)


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

My my .. it is turning spiteful in here ... imagine that


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

As far as I know I havent seen a 10 second Skyline yet in the UK.

Or am I wrong..........

Offically timed at the Pod or equivalent etc....


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

mm nice somone will have one sooner or later 

lee


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Thats ok Luke/Dirk, seeing as neither of you has actually asked if I have even driven it....do you think I am that stupid to drive something if I dont think I am capable. If I cant do the car justice then I wont enter, simple really. It would have been nice to have a pat on the back and a few words of encouragement...but I guess thats really asking to much isnt it.....I dont know why I bother even coming back on here as there is so much spitefulness. I do hope that everyone does well, but I am not gonna bother posting again. People seem to take loads of pleasure in putting other people down. I like friendly competition but this is pathetic. I thought I would have a go, and if I cant do it, then I wont. You win Andy.


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*Jun*

Hyper Lemon has made ten second passes at Crail if that counts...

Still it won't be at TOTB anyway!


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

dont go tiggs good luck with driving it do better than me


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

Ah Tiggs dont be like that, there are plenty of people on here who do like you, and I am sure there are plenty of people who you would/can/will beat on the strip


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

All beautiful cars... Ill look forward to seeing who REALLY is the fastest!! 

the day is getting closer... 

cant wait!


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*LMAO*

If I had a quid for everytime you said that Lisa i'd have my own drag 32 he he 

I wasn't being spiteful and I didn't even suggest you havn't driven it... I did back up Andy's point that he will no doubt know HIS car better than you know project x, and that there was no real reason to go on the deffensive 

Stop feeling so hard done by.

Luke


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*EH?*

Bloody hell Lis, whats up with you? Got the painters in or something? 

You were teasing me so I gave you some back, whats the prob? 

As for spiteful, I dont think so, competitive maybe but no spite, we are all friends here, dont be so hard on yourself


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

All the best Lisa, hope you get a good time. And that goes to all the Skyline entries, just remember all the other clubs will be gunning for us


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

tigger said:


> *It would have been nice to have a pat on the back and a few words of encouragement...but I guess thats really asking to much isnt it.....*


Lisa,

We know you can drive it, you know (deep down) you can drive it too. I dont think "IF" is part of the equation... 

It'll all be cool,

Dan


----------



## rsbob (Jul 3, 2003)

*dirk-shin-hugh-and so on*

to cut it short
15 listed [how many moving at the moment]
yayai i know there is time[but to get it right]idont think so
project x has a girl [whats up with owners] **** twitching
tig hope your not the fall gal
we all know the problems
best of luck


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: dirk-shin-hugh-and so on*



rsbob said:


> *to cut it short
> yayai i know there is time[but to get it right]idont think so
> *


Don't worry there's time, and it WILL be right. Well right enough to hammer your F(ix) O(r) R(epair) D(aily) boys.


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Maybe*



dan0h said:


> *Lisa,
> 
> We know you can drive it, you know (deep down) you can drive it too. I dont think "IF" is part of the equation...
> 
> ...


They couldnt find anyone with bollix big enough to drive it Lisa so they opted for someone who doesnt have any to start with:smokin:


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Maybe*



japracer MK2 said:


> *They couldnt find anyone with bollix big enough to drive it Lisa so they opted for someone who doesnt have any to start with:smokin: *


Ahh, accepting that defeat is inevitable its time to turn on the mickey takes eh? ... Actually there are a couple of people ready and prepared to drive it, all equipped with their own natural bollix ... truth of fact is we want to say ... "You've been beaten by a girl"  (no disrespect to girls here).


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*LMAO @ Rob*

Ah so Dan... your taking the **** out of Lisa yourselves  

Luke


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Lisa, out of interest, how comes you're driving P X? Are you the new owner? Cool either way!

Good luck.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: LMAO @ Rob*



Luke Emmott said:


> *Ah so Dan... your taking the **** out of Lisa yourselves
> 
> Luke *


We're not taking the **** out of Lisa at all, she's a very confident and competant drag racer (based upon known times) and is perfect for the job.

On the day we are running a number of cars, therefore there will be many things that will require our attention throughout the day, making it very hard for one of us to drive the car ourselves. We'll save that for the RWYB days after TOTB2 

Lisa was the logical choice.

Dan.


----------



## rsbob (Jul 3, 2003)

*yayai whats that smell*

to danoh ,cossie won which course last year [handling]
to cord,care of rb motorsport
only hear good reports about your employer
hope your on a hourly rate[only 420 hrs to go]
finally project x[lisa nail its **** to the floor]
then walk away laughing
oh nearly forgot[see you all soon]


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Indeed bob, Mr.Lloyd came first in a full on group-a prepped Escort on the handling course (before it crapped itself obviously) ... and Ronnie came second, in 1560kg of factory suspension equipped R33, I think the moral victor of that battle is quite clear  Didnt Lloyd get disqualified anyway?


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Whats this I see, a lady, and, oh no, she's getting in the wrong door*

Woo hoo, how we jest over someone drivng 800+bhp of nutter kit, and some people by their reactions reckon they could do a better job. Me thinks not  . Lisa isn't stupid and realises that whats she's put herself up for. I'm sure she realises she could make an ar5e of herself bigtime but is still prepared to have a go. Credit where credit is due yeah :smokin: . If she roasts me then WOW will I be pi55ed but I'll still honestly congratulate her as it's alright jumping into the car but it's another thing getting the best out of it  .

Like me she has had little/no practice but hey, you've either got it or you haven't.

rsbob. Keep it coming mate, more, more, it's a long time since I've had the pleasure of seeing someone like yourself on here regulary muggin themself off    .

Glen


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Maybe*



dan0h said:


> *Ahh, accepting that defeat is inevitable its time to turn on the mickey takes eh? ... Actually there are a couple of people ready and prepared to drive it, all equipped with their own natural bollix ... truth of fact is we want to say ... "You've been beaten by a girl"  (no disrespect to girls here). *


No Mickey taking, just a bit of Roy Walker Catch Phrase...
'say what you see, see what you say'

Ahhhhhh thats good but its not quite right


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*It's a tag some people won't be able to handle Danoh*

BEING BEATEN BY A GIRL THAT IS  .

Mind you last time I got beaten by a Girl it cost me a few quid and I forgot the secret STOP word but hey, thats what memories are made of  .

Glen


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: It's a tag some people won't be able to handle Danoh*



TOKYO said:


> *BEING BEATEN BY A GIRL THAT IS  .
> 
> Glen *


Ere Glen, if you beat _me_ thats fine 

I take it the car belongs to Abbey now then Dan? You'll like the new sticker I have got on the back of my car, really fitting, cant wait to show you 

By the way GUY, the R32 T88 man is a no-go. He was up for it but I checked the list and he was on the waiting list and he/we didnt want to chance bringing the car to us and Gary to service etc all the way from Newcastle to find he wont run as only reserve. In the meantime I notice he has been removed and replaced by persons not even on the reserve list to begin with? Whats that all about? I wish you would have checked with me first as if he was on the defo list the car would have been running.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*T88 Man*

Dirk,

Since I had heard nothing from you about him and asked a while ago, it reached the point I had to decide the final list, since we actually passed the application deadline some time ago.

If you had got back to me sooner, I might have been able to get him on the entry list, as there were some last minute drop-outs and I had to choose from the reserves and others.

A number of people in the final main list were initially reserves.

The reason the two new names appeared were that they both ran at Elvington on Sunday and posted quick times (mid 11s). They requested to be considered at the last minute and since they were quicker than the other reserves, they got the two places that had been freed up by dropouts.

At the end of the day the list is comprised of quick cars and those who bothered to register their interest early-on. If your T88 man had really wanted to enter, then he should have bothered to set a qualifying time and let me know. As it is I have never had any contact from him and this is first time you have responded to me.

I hope I don't sound unfair, as I don't mean to be, it's just that I have taken a considerable amount of effort to ensure that everyone has had a totally fair opportunity to enter for the last few months. 

I look forward to seeing you there.

Guy


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Ouch Dirk*

BITCH  . I'm sure a small stickers really going to stand out on your motor. Anyway what does it say, RUNNING IN PLEASE PASS   .

Well me and the Rocket are nearly ready gang. Just awaiting our final delivery of our bits from Aus and good old US of A and we are good to go. Should be here today as it goes :smokin: .

So glad Abbeys have took onboard Project X as it's going to be nice to see it run. Personally I'm glad they aren't building/entering their own built GTR because if they were I wouldn't bother entering   .

Glen


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Dan*

Sorry but thats the way it sounded... we just want to say you got beat by a girl or summit like that.

If Lisa wins the qtr then good for her, I was only agreeing with Andy's comment as it makes sense.

I'm assuming project x will only run the qtr and top speed? Hence being on the invited list and basicaly being a drag car?
Andy's is set up for all round so not realy equal or in the same league anyway?

I maybe talking crap but I can't realy be ****d to pay much more attention so.... errr... just take it as crap  

Luke


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Dan*



Luke Emmott said:


> * just take it as crap
> 
> Luke *


Dont worry, everyone does LMAO:smokin: 

Guy, yep I understand, just would have been nice to have been asked prior to kicking it off but its done now.

He was going to run it as he wants to sell the car now and thought it would be a good way to do so. If anyone wants to buy a full blown T88 R32, get in touch with me and I will give you his details. Very scary car, nearly put me into the wall up the dock road when I took it for a blast left four black lines up the road, not straight ones either Scary stuff.

So, we are all getting there then, Im on the dyno next week for some full power runs 

Waiting for parts from USA and downunder is frustrating isnt it Glen, been there, done that, parts from Sweden were even harder believe it or not, give that a go, quite a comical affair.


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Andy*

Git 

Luke


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: It's a tag some people won't be able to handle Danoh*



Dirk Diggler said:


> *You'll like the new sticker I have got on the back of my car, really fitting, cant wait to show you *


I'm sure it'll be a masterpiece of quick-wit and sarchasm to descretely insult us, but without being direct enough to take as slander.

Dan.


----------



## rsbob (Jul 3, 2003)

*quick wit and sarchasm*

yayai
just a thought [did not hurt]
1 girl entered
what size bras do they rest off you wear 
   soooo biiiiitchie


----------



## Marco polo (Aug 6, 2002)

LOL Rsbob 

oh no


----------



## Jamesw (Mar 20, 2003)

The sticker on the back of dirks has got to be 



MAX POWER 



Joking aside credit to him as luke says an all rounder car, not just one for drag and top speed, much as i love those to.


Later J


Dont take offence only joking


----------



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

All i can say is BE LUCKY  
Like the wise man said "If you dance with the Devil you wait for the Song to stop"


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: It's a tag some people won't be able to handle Danoh*



dan0h said:


> *I'm sure it'll be a masterpiece of quick-wit and sarchasm to descretely insult us, but without being direct enough to take as slander.
> 
> Dan. *


If I have got to be as clever as all that, got any ideas Dan? 

Only joking, you'll love it 

Got me V Pro today


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

If I had to hazard an honest guess at the sticker, I'd say it'd be something to do with daleks...

Good luck with the V-Pro, who's mapping it for you, as only us (which you'd never consider even if we were the last dyno on earth) and TDI are "meant" to have the software to do it? 

That said its amazing what money buys in this sad world.

Dan.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Andy

Empty your mail box.

Cheers,

James.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: yayai whats that smell*



rsbob said:


> *to cord,care of rb motorsport
> only hear good reports about your employer
> hope your on a hourly rate[only 420 hrs to go]
> oh nearly forgot[see you all soon]  *


Thanks, and any ideas on how to fit another day in the week?


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Pro*



dan0h said:


> *
> Good luck with the V-Pro, who's mapping it for you, as only us (which you'd never consider even if we were the last dyno on earth) and TDI are "meant" to have the software to do it?
> 
> That said its amazing what money buys in this sad world.
> ...


I guess you should be asking HKS shouldnt you? 

Using the wit of Sid James I give you : huh ha ha, huh ha ha.:smokin:


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

EDITED: Not getting involved.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Ooohh*

That reads like a setup to make me tell you about F Con, oohh you clever person you, what with recent talk of slander, now setups, whats up Dan?

Sounds dangerous to me 

We are friends here


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Having thought about this, I'm not going to get involved because its not my place to do so.

Sorry to cut off, but for the first time in my life, I think I'm going to bite my tongue.

Dan.


----------

